#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Theatertechniek iets voor mij?

## Henkjan

Hoi,

Ik ben Henk-Jan (nieuw hier).  :Confused: 
Ik ben 16 jaar, zit in havo 4 (ga waarschijnlijk niet over) , en ik ben van plan volgend jaar een mbo opleiding te volgen. Nu leek theatertechniek wel iets voor mij.  :Big Grin:  :Cool: 
Probleem is ik weet er niet veel van. 
Kan iemand mij mischien de leuke en minderlijke dingen van het vak vertellen? MOET ik ook nog bepaalde vaardigheden hebben, en is havo 3 toereikend of kan ik dan toch beter heel havo afmaken en dan een soort hbo opleiding theatertechniek volgend( als die bestaat). :Wink: 

En is er eig. genoeg werk bij theater (banen bedoel ik).

Henk-Jan.

edit door mod: geen miladressen vermelden ivm spideren, je mailadres staat in je profiel

----------


## AJB

Beste Henk-Jan,

Op dit forum zijn al genoeg topics over dit onderwerp. Gebruik even de zoekfunctie als je wilt !

Met vr. groet,

Arvid Buit

----------

